# Arizona Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms Herf



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been wanting to host a herf at my house and am thinking of doing it some Saturday afternoon in March. (Doesn't look like February is going to work as I had originally thought.) :ss

Anybody interested? What weekend works out the best? I live in north Phoenix near the SR51 and SR101 intersection.

Also, my thread title originates from some of my hobbies/interests and the recent website I put together. http://azatf.com/ Check it out and let me know what you think.

:al :cb and :gn

Based on some of the other Habanos Torres threads, it seems that us AZ gorillas need to have a herf down at his shop sometime. If anyone wants to set something up with Tim, that sounds like a lot of fun also.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey man, thats pretty cool... I like the name too! I work on weekends, but I get off work in Scottsdale around 4:30 pm... Let me know what everyone thinks about time(s). I live wayyyy out in Queen Creek, so a herf at Habanos Torres works well for me as far as location


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Silhanek said:


> Hey guys, I've been wanting to host a herf at my house and am thinking of doing it some Saturday afternoon in March. (Doesn't look like February is going to work as I had originally thought.) :ss
> 
> Anybody interested? What weekend works out the best? I live in north Phoenix near the SR51 and SR101 intersection.
> 
> ...


Im up for this Then we can have our Pic taken for his CS wall.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great idea guys, we haven't had an AZ HERF in over a year.... I think we're due for another 

Mid march works for me as late march is my Anniversary and I'll more than likely be out of town. Let me know.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in for Mid-March as well !
My schedule varies due to on-call but I can cement a date once I know it exactly...


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I would like to try to make it up for this. Let me know. Any time may be ok for me.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Im good anytime except Wednesday nights, this ought to be fun. Might even get to meet the notorious XXX.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SWEET!! I'm _Notorious_ now :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Being a Sun DEvil I am interested, but I am on the road and not in PHoenix for the moment. Maybe in a year or so I can move back to Fountain HIlls. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Mondays are the only days that dont work for me...


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I whould like to attend also if I'm free. Don't have alot planned for nights or weekends except for March 3rd I'm busy.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Sniper2075 said:


> Hey guys, I whould like to attend also if I'm free. Don't have alot planned for nights or weekends except for March 3rd I'm busy.


Great, the more the merrier

:ss


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Fridays are the Habanos Torres regulars' night. Too bad I'm not out there any more.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Better get a firm date soon as my March is RAPIDLY filling up.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm going to be in Queen Creek working the 19th through the 21st of February anybody up for a mini herf? :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Im ready when ever, except Wednesday night which I dont really think to many will want it on that day, So the way I look at it is you are the one that needs to travel it might me better for you to give us a date...:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

How about Tuesday night? I don't know the area as far as smoker friendly spots so how bout you pick a spot? I'll be staying over in Superstition and Power area. A place that serves adult beverages would be a bounus. :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Better get a firm date soon as my March is RAPIDLY filling up.


Hey guys, I'd like to invite you up to my house on Saturday, March 10. I'm thinking early afternoon to whenever.

PM me for address/directions if interested in coming.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> How about Tuesday night? I don't know the area as far as smoker friendly spots so how bout you pick a spot? I'll be staying over in Superstition and Power area. A place that serves adult beverages would be a bounus. :ss


Did you guys want to meet at Habanos Torres Feb. 20? I'm interested in meeting up.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> Did you guys want to meet at Habanos Torres Feb. 20? I'm interested in meeting up.


Sounds good to me, would you post or PM directions please? (from Superstition and Power area) Is about 6:00 PM OK?


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Silhanek said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to invite you up to my house on Saturday, March 10. I'm thinking early afternoon to whenever.
> 
> PM me for address/directions if interested in coming.


Man, I actually just had that date filled with something else and won't be able to make it that day. Well maybe I could swing by for a quick AF Short Story depending on when you guys start.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Sounds good to me, would you post or PM directions please? (from Superstition and Power area) Is about 6:00 PM OK?


Here's some info:
http://habanostorres.com/
Here's a map of the location.

I'd probably go south on Power to Southern and go east until you get to his store at Extension. You could also take the 60 and exit Country Club. I live in north Phoenix and don't commute around there frequently, so I'm not sure what would be the fastest. Let me know if you can't figure it out from the links above.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, got directions all lined up and am looking forward to meeting all that come by Tuesday night. I am also really looking forward to trying a few fresh rolled see-gars.:ss :dr


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm gonna try and make it in Tuesday the 20th at Habanos Torres... Let's get a count to see who else will be able to make it.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Sounds good to me, would you post or PM directions please? (from Superstition and Power area) Is about 6:00 PM OK?


Go west on US 60 to Country Club Road
Turn north (right) onto Country Club
Turn west (left) on Southern Rd.
Habanos Torres is in a strip mall on the NW corner of Southern and Extension

Hopefully see you there


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in Tombstone, but if Barcochris can make it from Yuma, I should be able to make it.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I dont think I will be able to make it on 2/20/07, I thought it was going to be in March and maybe on the weekend, You know XXX has to travel from Sedona, let me know and you guys have fun...:ss DAMN


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Still in Cali...I will make one in the future when I'm a resident of Phoenix.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

My father-in-law and I will be at Habanos Torres tonight at 6pm. See you guys there.

Also, it looks like some of you guys missed my other post above. Mark your calendars for *Saturday, March 10 at 1pm * for a herf at my house. PM me for directions since I don't want to post them online.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going to stop up at Habanos Torres tonight as well..... glad I saw this in time! I'm in for March10 as well; going to a concert at jobing arena on the 9th (first I've been to since Metallica/Queensryche in peoria, il!) but not imbibing so 1PM will be no prob. Will PM for directions.....


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Just got home. Piperman, JCarlton, myself, my father-in-law (not registered at CS yet), and Tim (Habanos Torres) were there. He rolled a few cigars and showed us how it is done first. Then we each got a cigar from his shelves and sat outside and chatted. Ended up leaving around 8:30. Thanks for the great cigars Tim. :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I really enjoyed it and will be looking forward to the next one, thanks for having us Tim. See you guys later it was great meeting you all.:cb p


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Tim, it was definitely great to meet you and all tonight. I ended up with three of Tim's fine fresh rolled cigars and after smoking the first one with the above mentioned CS brothers I can't wait to send the other two I bought up in flames. These are truly fine smokes only made more enjoyable by being shared with truly fine folks. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Forgot to mention that he said he is reading CS every couple days and is working on getting something faster than dial-up. He's thrilled at all the comments about his shop on here and liked the idea of the guys doing Cigars for Troops. He also mentioned getting a kick out of Hornitosmonster's username and sig line.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, he told me he liked my name :r 

I will be in Phoenix at the end of March ( I have some interviews). I'm going to stop in and have another fresh rolled smoke.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Yeah, he told me he liked my name :r
> 
> I will be in Phoenix at the end of March ( I have some interviews). I'm going to stop in and have another fresh rolled smoke.


Let me know when.. I had to work Tues night at last minute, so i'm sorry i couldnt make it. Want to hit the next one though! :cb


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

At this point I'm in for March 10th at Silhanek's. Pm sent.

Any special rules?? - :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> At this point I'm in for March 10th at Silhanek's. Pm sent.
> 
> Any special rules?? - :ss :ss :ss


Hmm, I didn't think I needed rules. Show up and have a good time. I'll probably get some chips and soda. I should have enough seating for everyone too. This is my first time hosting something like this, so let me know if there is anything else I should do. :cb


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd love to be there... I should get off work in Scottsdale at 4:30, which means an ETA of 5:15 ish... what time were you thinking?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I sent you a PM, but just wanted to see if it's OK to bring a friend and/or maybe a wife. Will there be other women there (wife wants to know). If this is strickly a guy thing I understand.

Is alcohol cool? The name implies it is, but just want to be sure.

Thanks for hosting - :ss :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> I sent you a PM, but just wanted to see if it's OK to bring a friend and/or maybe a wife. Will there be other women there (wife wants to know). If this is strickly a guy thing I understand.
> 
> Is alcohol cool? The name implies it is, but just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks for hosting - :ss :ss


Everybody is welcome. I don't know what my wife was planning and may be there or may not. My ATF hobbies are a "guy" thing to her, so she uses that opportunity to go to the mall shopping most of the time. 

I'm fine with with alcohol too. If you want to bring some guns, that's cool too, but unfortunately we can't shoot them in my back yard. Probably shouldn't mix guns with alcohol either. :gn

C-Poc, I'll PM you the directions and my cell number. I was thinking of kicking things off at 1pm, but if everyone's still around at 5pm, you're welcome to come over.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Freebies. What? Free cigars?  

That's right. I got some cigars to hand out on the 10th for those that attend. Hope you guys like Cremosas.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

If I should be able to attend, shall I wear my ATF raid jacket?


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Wacco said:


> If I should be able to attend, shall I wear my ATF raid jacket?


Heck yeah.

I want to get one of the t-shirts that reads "Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms should be a convenience store."


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

So who all is going to the herf?


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

So far, the list is:
My wife.
A friend of mine and his wife. And maybe someone he knows.
My FIL and MIL. 

CS members:
kjd2121 was going to bring his wife and a friend.
c-poc was interested, but wouldn't make it until later.

Virgil


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe the AZ gorillas dont want to Herf. Hmmmm


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, depending on how the day goes I may be able to swing by for an hour or so. I'm hosting a poker game Saturday night. I should have time but you never know what will come up so I may not be able to make it. Also depends on how long it will take me to get there and back. I think you said you live in North Phoenix right so I should be pretty close.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump. This Saturday 1pm at my house. PM me for directions. :cb


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> Bump. This Saturday 1pm at my house. PM me for directions. :cb


Dang it... Sorry, I'd love to be there, but I wont make it. Early afternoons on the weekends are bad for me. Next time... Thanks for hosting Silhanek! I'll see you at Habanos Torres sometime


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

c-poc said:


> Dang it... Sorry, I'd love to be there, but I wont make it. Early afternoons on the weekends are bad for me. Next time... Thanks for hosting Silhanek! I'll see you at Habanos Torres sometime


Oh come on C-POC! The only reason I'm going is to meet you. Oh well, I guess you'll miss out on my gift - :r :r

Just kidding bro. Maybe you can get to the next one - :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

c-poc said:


> Dang it... Sorry, I'd love to be there, but I wont make it. Early afternoons on the weekends are bad for me. Next time... Thanks for hosting Silhanek! I'll see you at Habanos Torres sometime


That's cool. You can't expect everyone's schedule to work out. We'll have to plan another Habanos Torres herf like you said.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Is KJD2121 the only CS member that is going to make it then? I guess that makes more cigars for us. :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> Is KJD2121 the only CS member that is going to make it then? I guess that makes more cigars for us. :ss


I'm surprised. I have seen many people on here from Phoenix. I wonder if some of the newer folks even check the HERF board - guess not.

I'm pretty sure it will be my wife and I. I have no friends that are presentable - :ss :ss

Will probably bail out around 3-4:00pm

Please PM me the directions, thanks.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Silhanek, I wonder if you scared them all off by having the word 'Firearms' in the title - :r :r :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep, I can't make it because I have to go to a funeral this weekend but I don't know why Piperman isn't coming???

For the previous AZ HERF's we planned 'em a good couple of months in advance and had the initial meeting spot in a central location just in case you're frickin' nuts :r


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> just in case you're frickin' nuts :r


Oh, I am for sure. No question about that. 

I planned this thing from the start to work with just a few people or with much more. I have learned that I should have just set the date from the start of this thread. I'll do a better job next time.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish I could make it but I can't. Enjoy brothas!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, you guys missed out on a great time yesterday. KJD2121 was the only CS member that made it up here, but we had 7 people there counting the wives. Also, the weather couldn't have been more perfect in the mid 80's all afternoon. 

I'm glad Kevin showed up because he left me with some awesome gifts. A bottle of Jim Beam Black and 3 cigars. He gifted 2 cigars to my father in law also. Definately a stand up BOTL. :ss

P.S. If anyone can bump KJD2121's ring guage, I'd appreciate it. I already did, but I have a measly bumping power of 1. This guy deserves way more than that.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great time, wish I could have been there.:ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

You guys missed out on a great time. You should see the ashtray we used - A very large thing of beauty. Thanks Virgil for hosting this - It was a pleasure to meet everybody. 

Virgil gave me a couple of the Padron Anniversary Alternate cigars as a door prize, thanks bro.

We need to do this again soon when more people are free.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey when is the next get together at Tims?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I would like to host a HERF at my house soon. I'll post a new thread and hopefully many of you can make it. Will be on a Saturday late afternoon into the evening.

I would like to get down to Tim's as well.

:ss:ss


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll take charge and try to get something organized with Tim for late April or early May. Is a weeknight good for you guys or should we set something up on a weekend?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm at Tim's 3 to 4 nights a week. Granted I'm not there very late but I'd love to herf with y'all.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

piperman said:


> Hey when is the next get together at Tims?


Just posted this thread.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Hey guys, I would like to host a HERF at my house soon. I'll post a new thread and hopefully many of you can make it. Will be on a Saturday late afternoon into the evening.
> 
> I would like to get down to Tim's as well.
> 
> :ss:ss


What part of Phoenix to you live, me Apache Junction.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

piperman said:


> What part of Phoenix to you live, me Apache Junction.


Severe West - 130th Avenue and Camelback. I've got a nice yard though - :tu:tu


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Severe West - 130th Avenue and Camelback. I've got a nice yard though - :tu:tu


Well Im severe East, but my backyard is the Superstion Mtn.


----------

